# 1 - 2yr old fluffy female Cuddles



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Cuddles is 1 - 2yrs old black fluffy female and was picked up with a large sore on her head 
and needed a tooth out because of an absess.
She was also spayed.
She was taken in to our local vets as a stray. 
She is a very lovable cat and loves to give kisses and cuddles 
hence why the surgary called her Cuddles. She has been fully vet checked and tested 
negative for FIV & FELV for which she has a certificate.
If you would like lots of love off Cuddles then please contact us at..
[email protected] Thank you.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

She is lovely, i hope she gets a loving home real quick xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwww what a pretty young lady, beautiful, i hope she gets a loving home soon,xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow shes lovely! Hopefully she'll get a nice, loving home x x x


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Cuddles is still looking.....


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Bump...

Cuddles is still looking. Updated pic added.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAAAwwwwww i saw on your site the other day i want her :cryin:but i'm to far away


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Cuddles now has a lovely new home and 
i believe her new name will be Misty.


----------



## Amber Dawn (Dec 5, 2009)

Congratulations Cuddles (Misty)


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAAwwwww i'm sooooooooooooo happy she has found her forever home :001_wub: x


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Cuddles is back because the new owners daughter
has asthma so she is looking for a new home again.


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Nooooo Cuddles !!


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Cuddles is off to her new home on 
Monday evening. :thumbup: We are soooo pleased.
There will be tears because she has been with me for such
a long time. But i'm happy for her. 

She's actually close to 3yrs old now because she's been here so long.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Cuddles has left the building and iv'e not cried. lol 
she's on her way to a lovely new home where she 
will be spoilt Good luck to her new mummy Becki.


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Cuddles is going to be SO spoilt! Becki was desperate for a kitty & when her bloke finally relented I knew which kitty would be perfect for her. 

Yippee!!!


----------

